# Thinking of turning off in-app tips



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

So I'm thinking of turning off the in-app tips option for a few weeks and putting a sign up 

"in app tips turned off" 

I am sure some people would ask about the sign. And responding with this one sentence.

Well Either Uber is taking the tips or ____ Silence____.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Go for it


----------

